# You are so stupid that you make me look smart'



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Get a call today from a home advisor lead... I send my inlaw up to install what I thought was gonna be a 50 gallon electric in the basement...simple and easy

It turns out she had a 65 gallon out of warranty bradford white uint... She was very sorry that she told me wrong and I told her that we could only get her a 55 gallon in rheem for her for an average price.. I also told her that I could get her a 75 and a 85 gallon Lifetime Rheem marathon electric heater for about double the price I quoted her.......... 

These puppies are 28 inches round and stand about 58 inches tall.....so they need to make some room and move some shelveing to install one..... If you want 75 gallons of water that is what you now get in Electric ... a Rheem Marathon with a lifetime warranty......


We left on good terms and I figured she would call some other places to get prices. Later today 2 large national chains came out today and both insisted that they could not get a heater any larger than a 50 gallon for her... 

One place insisted that she would have to go with a Tankless Electric heater for the low low price of 4500:laughing::laughing: 

Neither of these National chains knew what the hell she was talking about when she said I was proposing a 75 electric to her... I guess we will be doing the job in a few days once she realizes I am not blowing smoke up her ass .. 


Duhhhh....This does not bade well for others credibility

I am not a smart man but these clowns make me look like a genius .:blink:

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...=0ahUKEwjBt6Gi0_jLAhWBXBQKHYTgCHEQMwiJASgnMCc


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

1. Got a call about a smell in the gas station Ladies room. I was the third company out there for that smell. The first one told them to put olive oil into the floor drain trap. The second one told them that a rat died in the wall.

I told them that the water coming out of the wall right below the 12" of mold is a good indication that there's a leak in the wall. Smelled like mold to me.

2. The other plumbing company told the professional Maintenance Chief that the pvc glue will have to dry 30 hours before the water goes back on. 135 families won't have water for 30 hours while their glue dries. I had the fix done in 60 minutes.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Plumber said:


> 1. Got a call about a smell in the gas station Ladies room. I was the third company out there for that smell. The first one told them to put olive oil into the floor drain trap. The second one told them that a rat died in the wall.
> 
> I told them that the water coming out of the wall right below the 12" of mold is a good indication that there's a leak in the wall. Smelled like mold to me.
> 
> 2. The other plumbing company told the professional Maintenance Chief that the pvc glue will have to dry 30 hours before the water goes back on. 135 families won't have water for 30 hours while their glue dries. I had the fix done in 60 minutes.



it makes you wonder how long some of these guys have actually been doing this kind of work.... Its like they give them a work shirt and a clip board and off they go to sell stuf...

oh I am putting in that 75 tomorrow afternoonf


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Plumber said:


> 1. Got a call about a smell in the gas station Ladies room. I was the third company out there for that smell. The first one told them to put olive oil into the floor drain trap. The second one told them that a rat died in the wall.
> 
> I told them that the water coming out of the wall right below the 12" of mold is a good indication that there's a leak in the wall. Smelled like mold to me.
> 
> 2. The other plumbing company told the professional Maintenance Chief that the pvc glue will have to dry 30 hours before the water goes back on. 135 families won't have water for 30 hours while their glue dries. I had the fix done in 60 minutes.


sounds like the other companies did NOT want to work in that little dirty room..LOL


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

Some years ago I worked for one of the largest plumbing companies in town. I was a new hire along with several others, there were 2 guys they hired who would make a handyman look like a God. The first guy in his first day was sent out to install a water heater, the new heater wouldn't fit through the doorway so he removed the outer jacket and thought he could put it back on after he got it through the doorway.

I had the pleasure of working with the second guy. Since I could operate a mini ex I was put on underground. Our first job was 300' of 2" k copper to replace pvc water line. I had him unroll the copper in the ditch and wasn't watching because supposedly he knew what he was doing. He made such a mangled mess of it we couldn't use it. I showed him how to do it and went back to digging, he mangled another roll! Found out he used to just sell jobs at the last plumbing company he was at and lied a little on his application.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> Get a call today from a home advisor lead... I send my inlaw up to install what I thought was gonna be a 50 gallon electric in the basement...simple and easy
> 
> It turns out she had a 65 gallon out of warranty bradford white uint... She was very sorry that she told me wrong and I told her that we could only get her a 55 gallon in rheem for her for an average price.. I also told her that I could get her a 75 and a 85 gallon Lifetime Rheem marathon electric heater for about double the price I quoted her..........
> 
> ...




You would look like even more of a genius if you could figure out how to upload photos here, haha.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> You would look like even more of a genius if you could figure out how to upload photos here, haha.



I know There is a way to do it but I cant remember the procedure


----------



## seank89 (Dec 17, 2015)

I truly believe that is our biggest hurdle to jump over in the plumbing business. We constantly follow individuals or companies that are either fly by night and don't know near enough about their trade or they willing offer false information to increase job costs. I have been racking my brain for over 20 years on how to improve our reputation as professionals as a whole. Now that I'm not in day to day plumbing I can talk to consumers from a neutral place. I'm not trying to sell them anything but I also tell them straight out when a plumber is giving them good advice and a fair price.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Qplumb said:


> Some years ago I worked for one of the largest plumbing companies in town. I was a new hire along with several others, there were 2 guys they hired who would make a handyman look like a God. The first guy in his first day was sent out to install a water heater, the new heater wouldn't fit through the doorway so he removed the outer jacket and thought he could put it back on after he got it through the doorway.
> 
> I had the pleasure of working with the second guy. Since I could operate a mini ex I was put on underground. Our first job was 300' of 2" k copper to replace pvc water line. I had him unroll the copper in the ditch and wasn't watching because supposedly he knew what he was doing. He made such a mangled mess of it we couldn't use it. I showed him how to do it and went back to digging, he mangled another roll! Found out he used to just sell jobs at the last plumbing company he was at and lied a little on his application.


when I was working for someone as a plumber, the boss hires some guy that worked at the supply house at more $$ than he was paying me, without even seeing his work, the bosses comment of" well he knows all the names of the fittings" , well thats all he knew, didnt know squat about putting them together, after a week I got a raise and he got the boot...


----------



## celtic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Wtf*



Plumber said:


> 1. Got a call about a smell in the gas station Ladies room. I was the third company out there for that smell. The first one told them to put olive oil into the floor drain trap. The second one told them that a rat died in the wall.
> 
> I told them that the water coming out of the wall right below the 12" of mold is a good indication that there's a leak in the wall. Smelled like mold to me.
> 
> 2. The other plumbing company told the professional Maintenance Chief that the pvc glue will have to dry 30 hours before the water goes back on. 135 families won't have water for 30 hours while their glue dries. I had the fix done in 60 minutes.


135 familys are living in one gas station ? Must be crowded !


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

He can't keep track of this own bull**** stories


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

celtic1 said:


> 135 familys are living in one gas station ? Must be crowded !


must be a spanish gas station...:laughing:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

celtic1 said:


> 135 familys are living in one gas station ? Must be crowded !





Fatpat said:


> He can't keep track of this own bull**** stories


Did you know that the internet is making people even dumber than before? Seriously. Reading comprehension has plummeted. Writing skills are bottoming out. 

Something as grand as an international information superhighway is turning into a super sewer populated with ignorant turds.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Fatpat said:


> He can't keep track of this own bull**** stories


Looks like two different stories is why he labeled them #1 and #2


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't think I would give someone 2 chances to screw up a roll of 2" k copper. That and how would you mess it up? I hated unrolling that stuff


----------



## celtic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Oh, i get it*

:thumbsup:


Plumber said:


> Did you know that the internet is making people even dumber than before? Seriously. Reading comprehension has plummeted. Writing skills are bottoming out.
> 
> Something as grand as an international information superhighway is turning into a super sewer populated with ignorant turds.


 THERE'S TWO GAS STATIONS


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

celtic1 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> THERE'S TWO GAS STATIONS


Yes, you Celtic nug, there are TWO gas stations. Turn off the internet now, k?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

WE installed this 75 gallon electric hog that they say dont exist today.
Charged a pretty good price for it and also made the customer happy ..it turned out we were not that much higher than the national companies price for a 50 gallon electric..... 



I bought an extra one to keep in stock and the damn thing would not go through our back door... I took it out of the box and it still would not go through... so I Had to store it in the back building...



http://s3-media2.fl.yelpcdn.com/bphoto/nJOn6ZE2P9--u_cGP1e68A/o.jpg


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> WE installed this 75 gallon electric hog that they say dont exist today.
> Charged a pretty good price for it and also made the customer happy ..it turned out we were not that much higher than the national companies price for a 50 gallon electric.....
> 
> 
> ...


About three or four years ago we had to update ten condos and were required to install those heaters. I don't know how well they last, but I was amazed at how fast they heated. About 15 minutes after turning them on we were setting temps. 

Sold one since then. Replaced an old 30 gal on top of an office at the humane society. The would run out of hot water in five minutes with the old one, a few months later I had to go back there and asked them how it was performing. They couldn't have been happier. (Plus lifting up there was a breeze!)


----------



## mrslippyfist999 (Apr 5, 2016)

Went on a local call two weeks ago for an elder couple( 72/74) that had the main shut off to the house( 1" IPS) leaking inside the basement. When I pulled into the street parking spot I Immediately noticed the curb box was about 25+ degrees out of plumb. The homeowners told me I was the 4th guy they had called and all others refused to touch it. Duh, can't shut off a street valve in that condition. When I called the village water department to speak with a supervisor to ask why they hadn't come out to shut down the water, his reply was he needed permission to send out a machine to do the dig. Meanwhile, there is easily 6+" of water destroying these peoples home. I went to a beer and soda distributor bought dry ice and had the valve changed in 30 minutes. boiler gun ruined, hot water piezo ignition submersed in water....the list of damage is endless. The 1st guy they called tried to sell them an excavation, new street tap, new 1" copper K tubing line into the house and filtration/softener set up and whatever else he could think of. These poor people are on fixed SS incomes....are there no honorable people left in our trade?..., i'd like to think there are. Remember young ones, we are the protectors of the health of this nation. I didn't take some goofy oath but the reason I got into plumbing was to uphold that principal...It's what separates us as a society from the 3rd world. Also remember,...it wasn't really medical science or pharmaceuticals that ended Cholera in my hometown of NYC back in the day it was the introduction of REAL indoor plumbing and heating. Keep it real gentlemen!!!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

mrslippyfist999 said:


> Went on a local call two weeks ago for an elder couple( 72/74) that had the main shut off to the house( 1" IPS) leaking inside the basement. When I pulled into the street parking spot I Immediately noticed the curb box was about 25+ degrees out of plumb. The homeowners told me I was the 4th guy they had called and all others refused to touch it. Duh, can't shut off a street valve in that condition. When I called the village water department to speak with a supervisor to ask why they hadn't come out to shut down the water, his reply was he needed permission to send out a machine to do the dig. Meanwhile, there is easily 6+" of water destroying these peoples home. I went to a beer and soda distributor bought dry ice and had the valve changed in 30 minutes. boiler gun ruined, hot water piezo ignition submersed in water....the list of damage is endless. The 1st guy they called tried to sell them an excavation, new street tap, new 1" copper K tubing line into the house and filtration/softener set up and whatever else he could think of. These poor people are on fixed SS incomes....are there no honorable people left in our trade?..., i'd like to think there are. Remember young ones, we are the protectors of the health of this nation. I didn't take some goofy oath but the reason I got into plumbing was to uphold that principal...It's what separates us as a society from the 3rd world. Also remember,...it wasn't really medical science or pharmaceuticals that ended Cholera in my hometown of NYC back in the day it was the introduction of REAL indoor plumbing and heating. Keep it real gentlemen!!!


thats the respectable thing todo, now the next respectable thing todo is post a proper intro so we know who you are...


----------



## mrslippyfist999 (Apr 5, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats the respectable thing todo, now the next respectable thing todo is post a proper intro so we know who you are...



Is that not what profiles are for? Does the lack of introduction somehow take away from the message?...I'll get right on top of that rose!"


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Daaaang-6" of water!? I would have got my swim trunks and done it live baby. Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

mrslippyfist999 said:


> Is that not what profiles are for? Does the lack of introduction somehow take away from the message?...I'll get right on top of that rose!"


NO..everyone here did a proper intro in the intro section...but your a big boy do what you want...skippy


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

You managed to free a leaking line with nothing but dry ice? I have my doubts on that one. No one knew how to shut off a curb stop when the box is not straight?


----------



## mrslippyfist999 (Apr 5, 2016)

PPRI said:


> You managed to free a leaking line with nothing but dry ice? I have my doubts on that one. No one knew how to shut off a curb stop when the box is not straight?




Not to sound anymore condescending then I already have but, freezing a line under 80 PSI with dry ice is really not that great a feat. All it's doing is slowing the flow long enough to flare a joint. We just heard from a guy that reacted to my post that he does them on the fly( which i've seen plenty of people use both methods) No, i'm sorry i can't speak intelligently to the training practices of local highway/water department guys nor the extent to which they are qualified to do this work. I assume you've been in this business awhile so it's also safe to assume you've had to work alongside some of them...they're not the brightest crayolas in the box. The curb box and the valve belong to the town not the homeowner and some municipalities don't want anyone but THEIR workers touching it. I'm not responsible for those "men" and when the choose to respond to a call or in this case, not show up for hours. Does this help clear up any confusion? Is that all there is to this "forum" is etiquette lessons and smug people that question every solution people have because they've never used it themselves? There's no big mystery as to why the attendance on this forum is so sub par. I'll happily back up anything i've said here with OTHERS experience and my own.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

mrslippyfist999 said:


> Not to sound anymore condescending then I already have but, freezing a line under 80 PSI with dry ice is really not that great a feat. All it's doing is slowing the flow long enough to flare a joint. We just heard from a guy that reacted to my post that he does them on the fly( which i've seen plenty of people use both methods) No, i'm sorry i can't speak intelligently to the training practices of local highway/water department guys nor the extent to which they are qualified to do this work. I assume you've been in this business awhile so it's also safe to assume you've had to work alongside some of them...they're not the brightest crayolas in the box. The curb box and the valve belong to the town not the homeowner and some municipalities don't want anyone but THEIR workers touching it. I'm not responsible for those "men" and when the choose to respond to a call or in this case, not show up for hours. Does this help clear up any confusion? Is that all there is to this "forum" is etiquette lessons and smug people that question every solution people have because they've never used it themselves? There's no big mystery as to why the attendance on this forum is so sub par. I'll happily back up anything i've said here with OTHERS experience and my own.


you must watch the simpsons alot, right krusty...:laughing:


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I have just never froze a line by putting dry ice on it. I've made dry ice around the pipe with co2, used liquid nitrogen and refigerant to freeze lines but never thought to put blocks of dry ice on the line. I know it's hard enough to freeze a line with co2 if there is any trickle of flow so it made me skeptical. I'd love to see it done.

I deal with municipality people every day, some are awesome some as you describe. We work for them usually so they rely on us for solutions to their problems such as a box that isn't straight.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Way back in my time, we did freeze with Dry Ice. Now to some this may seem like something new. Now caution is in order, suppose you were freezing a curb stop -- a lot of plumbers will dig a hole just big enough to lay on the ground and reach down. In the time it takes to freeze a pipe the vapor of dry ice can kill! Don't lie there and inhale. The air is displaced
and by the time you realize it, it may be too late. In later years we froze with a Freon system that went by-by when Freon was banned. I still have a CO2 system and yes it's very hard to freeze with any kind of water movement. If fact I would state that it's impossible, never cut a line until you are sure, even drilling a small hole in the frozen section can cause a restart of the freezing cycle all over again. As I said before I usually waste a self-tap valve, that way I have control over the freeze.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Im thinking mr slippyfist is a bogus poster, if you look up his name, its from the simpsons tv show, alias for krusty the clown, well the clown part fits...and his business phone # is fake..doesnt come back to anything..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Way back in my time, we did freeze with Dry Ice. Now to some this may seem like something new. Now caution is in order, suppose you were freezing a curb stop -- a lot of plumbers will dig a hole just big enough to lay on the ground and reach down. In the time it takes to freeze a pipe the vapor of dry ice can kill! Don't lie there and inhale. The air is displaced
> and by the time you realize it, it may be too late. In later years we froze with a Freon system that went by-by when Freon was banned. I still have a CO2 system and yes it's very hard to freeze with any kind of water movement. If fact I would state that it's impossible, never cut a line until you are sure, even drilling a small hole in the frozen section can cause a restart of the freezing cycle all over again. As I said before I usually waste a self-tap valve, that way I have control over the freeze.



we had one of those freon things too but they would never work if even the slightest amount of water was passing through the pipe..... a line will not freeze if you have a flood roaring by...it just wont work been there and tried that before..... We threw the freon tool away....

I would never attempt to cut a line and make a repair with only a frozen pipe holding back 90psi of water pressure......no way not me..

If the place were already flooded, I would rather gamble on just cutting the line and throwing a compression fitting on it wearing boots and rain gear to do the job... 

I own a real nice pair of Duck Commander insulated neopreme hip waders.. that have come in handy a few times this winter......

Now THAT kind of experience would be something you would want someone to film on their phone and upload to U-TUBE it would be very comical to watch....like the 3 stooges..........


----------

